# Tormek



## Celt40 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a Tormek wet grind system. I have noticed that there are a number of systems available. I would be interested in what other members that have this system have to say about it. 
What is the best package to get, i need it to sharpen Roughing gouge, Bowl gouge, Spindle gouge and Skews.


----------



## Wolfdancer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello Dermot
I have had one for going on ten years and use it alot. I have never had a problem. The wheels last forever and I turn and sell wood for a living. All I have ever had to do is just keep the stone true and thats easy to do. There are lots of extras and there easy to get.  I dont know anything on the others but I am sure that there good also.


----------



## arjudy (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a Tormek. It is very good for sharpening. If you want to get into reshaping the tools you will also want a dry grinder to remove metal fast. The Tormek is definitely a good sharpening system.


----------



## scotirish (Jun 24, 2008)

I have one also and love it.  Some prefer the Wolverine system as it is faster.  Look here: http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=1998.  Personally I am not in that big of a hurry.[)][)][)]


----------



## BruceA (Jun 24, 2008)

Dermot, 
Here's a synopsis of what I've learned researching this very topic over the last week or so:
There are primarily 4 slow speed wet grinders that have been mentioned repeatedly here on the forum:
- Tormek T-7 ($499. USD on Amazon)
- Jet Wet Sharpener ($293. USD on Amazon)
- Grizzly T10010 ($169. USD)
- Sheppach Tiger 2500 (@$139 US.)

The Tormek Accessories are reportedly superior to the Jet or Grizzly jigs for grinding.  The Tormek jigs fit on the Jet and Grizzly units.  Not sure about the Sheppach for jig compatibility. 

Here is a link for a comparison on the Tormek and the Jet.  
http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/jettormekcomparo.html

The Tormek SVS-50 Multi jig is supposed to be great for skews.
Also the TTS-100 Turning Tool Setter jig for setting the grind angle.

As a disclaimer, I haven't purchased anything yet, so the above is for reference only.


----------



## great12b4ever (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the Tormek and the Tormek jigs and could not be happier.  It has served me well and helps me keep my jigs and skews scary sharp.  I have a friend who has the Jet, but he chunked his jigs and bought Tormek after using my Tormek jigs on his Jet.  There is a BIG difference in the jigs.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jun 24, 2008)

I purchased mine a year ago from CSUSA and love it.  Prior to it I had the wolverine system but I like the Tormek much better.  Buy the "woodturners accessory kit" and you will have the jigs you need for sharpening all your turning tools and most of your other tools as well.


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BruceA_
> 
> Not sure about the Sheppach for jig compatibility.



They work. I have the Sheppach and a few Tormek jigs. 



I'm satisfied with the Sheppach. No, it does not have the polish of the Tormek, kinda like how a Chevy doesn't have the polish of a Jag. It's also a lot cheaper than a Tormek, much like a Chevy is a lot cheaper than a Jag. 


Personally I find the $500 price for a Tormek revolting-- half of what you are paying for is their name. It's a fantastic machine and I'll never dispute that, but it's not $500 fantastic. $250 tops. Not trying to offend anyone (well, other than perhaps Tormek execs [}])

If you can afford the Tormek, honestly, get it. The main advantage of the Tormek over the competition is reputation and refinement. That, and the Tormek reportedly has a longer wheel life, and I can attest that the Sheppach wheel is more friable than I'd appreciate. 

They ALL can sharpen a tool fine enough to shave hair off your arm-- I do it all the time on the Sheppach on a skew. For $150 I can't complain.


That being said, I'd still buy either the Sheppach or the Grizzly. I suspect they are the exact same machine, I know they have the exact same grinding wheels, the Grizz says "2500" on the side, which is what comes on the Sheppach 2500.


----------



## monkeynutz (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a Tormek, and like it a lot.  The accessory jigs are quite expensive, but fortunately mine came with all I need.  Lucked out and got it nearly new for $200.  Otherwise, might have had to go with something cheaper.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a Tormek system, it is a great way to sharpen tools but it IS expensive.


----------



## fernhills (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, I have the Sheppach, I am happy with it.  Carl


----------



## fiferb (Jun 25, 2008)

The August 2008 issue of "Woodworker's Journal" has a decent article on this very subject. You may want to give it a look before making a decision.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 25, 2008)

We almost bought a tormek, but the cost was a deal breaker.  Since we work out of two shops, we needed two sharpening systems.  I had trouble buying into that price for one of them, doubling it was out of the question.

We ended up buying a couple of Woodcraft's "Woodturner's Sharpening Kits", which are basically a slow speed grinder and the basic wolverine setup.  We added wolverine skew jigs and fingernail/side grinding jigs and have been very happy.

For less than the price of the Tormek, we ended up with two great sharpening systems.


----------



## avbill (Jun 25, 2008)

The tormek  is a great machine.  I actually bought the tormek before I had the lathe.  I sharpen all my wife's kitchen knives and sewing scissors. FIRST!   She was happy then I sharpen all of her      things then I sharpen my hand tools.  It is right next to the lathe as I sharpen every tool before the first of a new blank.  especially the inlace acrylester blanks.  I had the machine now for for years. with no problems. 

I have always bought quality over cheap with my tools.  Just think if you turn for the next 20 years thats 7300 days and you bought the tormek for $ 500. Your only paying 7 cent a day. 

Good luck with your decision   Bill


----------



## Fred (Jun 25, 2008)

Rugged, dependable, complete line of excellent accessories, ease of use, quality of product, results exceed expectations, etc.

I would offer these descriptive words to talk about my experiences with my Tormek. It was the second tool I purchased for my new shop and I have NEVER doubted my decision to buy it. Would I buy another one if I needed to .... MOST DEFINITELY!

Being able to change the stone grit by simply using their "grit changer" is also an excellent advantage over having to use another device with two individual stones. Their leather honing wheel and accessory wheel are a definite purchase. Their honing wheel comes with the unit and the smaller wheel - for inside the gouges - is an accessory. Another necessary accessory is the diamond wheel dresser - you need that one for sure. The newer design is excellent and worth the money.

Scary sharp is definitely the way to turn wood as it surely makes life more fun and a lot easier as well.


----------



## novop711 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a Tormek, and I don't regret spending the money one bit, it keeps me from having to send the tools to a sharpening shop, and the ability to get a super sharp edge in minutes is a great time savings.


----------



## Celt40 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thanks for all your replys, i have the use of the Wolverine system just now. I find it a bit of a hit or miss when grinding. Sometimes i get the angles okay and other times i am off just a bit. I know it's down to me not being technicaly minded, and it should be spot on 100%. I have a friend that has the Tormek and he said that it is such a good system. Easy to find the correct angle every time.

As i will hit the BIG 50 on 1st Sept this year i have been promised some cash to upgrade my bandsaw and gringing system.

So when i get an offer like that i need to act quick before the offer is withdrawn. As soon as we hit September i want to be clear as to what i am buying. I have my eye on an Axminster AWESBS Bandsaw.
Roll on September. AAAH i can smell the freshly cut sawdust already!!![8D]*


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Celt40_
> 
> Thanks for all your replys, i have the use of the Wolverine system just now. I find it a bit of a hit or miss when grinding. Sometimes i get the angles okay and other times i am off just a bit. I know it's down to me not being technicaly minded, and it should be spot on 100%. ...


Did you watch the DVD that came with the wolverine?  I use their method and have had no problems.


----------



## Fred (Jun 26, 2008)

I received a link last night to a digital copy of the most recent Woodsmith Magazine ... but it was corrupted and I could not read very much of the various articles.

However, one of the articles n the magazine's index was to an article about various sharpening systems and the magazines test results. Tormek was on top and the Sheppach was at the very bottom of their desirability listing.

IF you can find a copy of the magazine somewhere I would recommend that you - and others- read it closely.

I apologize or not being able to give you the digital link. Maybe a visit to the Woodsmith website will allow you to view the digital issue. It was sent out free and maybe it still is available for viewing online. BTW, it was rather difficult to move about from article to article, but the index was hot linked and that made the article open a bit easier. Use your UP PAGE and DOWN PAGE keys to change pages. I didn't enjoy this particular digital adventure though.

Good Luck to all that try it ...


----------



## Celt40 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Steve I did not get a DVD with the Wolverine i bought, as i picked it up for a good price on Ebay.Everything eles but the DVD. I have watched the video on the Wolverine web site, guess this is the same as the missing DVD. I don't know what i do wrong????[)] I find it hard to work out the correct angle for each gouge. Guess i am looking for the easy way to do this. What i like about the Tormek is the accessory angle thing!!!. Something that will help me reproduce the same grinding angle each time.[:I]*


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 27, 2008)

I find the using the sharpie trick and barely touching the tool to the stone helps me verify that the angle is correct.  I usually have to make an adjustment or two before I find the perfect position.  Once, I have it, however, I'm golden.  I leave it locked in place so I can make quick touch ups as I'm turning the next several items.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 27, 2008)

I also use a sharpie marker on my tools with my wolverine but I don't turn the grinder on, I turn the wheel by hand to verify the angle.


----------



## TBone (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fred_erick_
> 
> I received a link last night to a digital copy of the most recent Woodsmith Magazine ... but it was corrupted and I could not read very much of the various articles.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen the Woodsmith link, but here is a digital copy of Woodworker's Journal that has an article about the various sharpeners if interested.
http://www.zinio.com/express3?issue=273042679&ncc=1


----------



## marcruby (Jun 27, 2008)

I have both the Woverine setup and a Tormek.  I generally us the Tormek for wood chisels and plane blades.  As a rule, I don't want to spend the time the Tormek takes when I'm in the middle of turning.  It takes me about a minute to sharpen a Lacer skew on the regular grinder and then I can generally get a days use out of it, just honing when needed.  If I am turning something difficult then I will use the Tormek to finish the skew.  

For gouges and scrapers the Wolverine is more than sufficient.  BUT I use a 150 grit wheel instead of a 120.  I have two 1750 rpm grinders (by accident) and I'm thinking of putting a 150 grid and a honing wheel on the one by the lathe and lower grits on the other for reshaping turning tools.


----------



## edman2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Dermott,
Check out www.sharptoolsusa.com
They are the USA distributor for Tormek. Jeff Farris is the owner and lives about 15 miles from me. On this site he has demonstration videos on sharpening with the Tormek System. They are worth watching. You can also buy the instructional DVD from his site as well as all parts for the Tormek System.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 27, 2008)

Do the Tormek jigs ever go on sale?


----------



## Verne (Jun 27, 2008)

I sent him an email around Christmas about buying one from him and have yet to hear from him. He does have some good videos on the unit on his site.
Vern


----------



## edman2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Verne,
Jeff had his own distributorship but I understand that he now works for Tormek. I don't know if he is selling directly now or not but there is an 800 number on his webpage (see my post above). You could try that to see if it is still operational. He also lists his 417 area code number as well.  I was at his place a year or so ago and he demonstrated the Tormek for our Turning club. At that meeting he referred all inquires about purchase to a couple of retail dealers in the area.


----------



## redfishsc (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> Do the Tormek jigs ever go on sale?



You can get them for a decent price on Amazon. I can't remember what I paid for the ones I bought but I do remember they were a good bit cheaper than the "woodworking" shops sold them for.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## MobilMan (Jun 28, 2008)

According to the article in the Woodworker's Journal-the Grizzly is their tool of choice, if you're looking for a wet system.  They say the Tormek is not worth the diff between it & the Grizzly or the jet.  Very interesting article.


----------



## MobilMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Celt40.. Try setting your gouge on the wheel, then get down & look at the light between the blade & the wheel, looking toward a light source.  You can then see when the angle in perfectly set.  My way of doing it anyway, and seems to get the exact angle.


----------

